# Does black powder get old?



## 2fishon (Jan 13, 2008)

I generally don't shoot a whole bottle between seasons. I have been buying a new bottle of FFF triple 7 every year before the hunt. Is this necessary? Is the stuff from last year still as good? Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

Simply speaking, yes is degrades. But is it enough to cause a problem (I don't know) I guess that would depend how you shoot.

When I practice in the off season I work on technique and groupings. When I get close to the hunt I take the powder I'm going to use on the hunt and make sure it is hitting where I think it should.

Just to double check you should be able to take your old powder and new powder and shoot to see if there is any difference in elevations or groupings. One trip out and you most likely would answer your question as to whether your gun likes old powder or not.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I don't shoot the synthetics but I can shoot my blackpowder after several years of it being stored. I know this because an old opened can was found in a spot I don't usually store it and it shot just fine.
The reading I've done on synthetics like 777 indicates is does pick up moisture from the air. But, I would bet if your lid is tightly closed on the container it should last from year to year to year and still be good.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Bears Butt said:


> The reading I've done on synthetics like 777 indicates is does pick up moisture from the air. But, I would bet if your lid is tightly closed on the container it should last from year to year to year and still be good.


I've heard that for years and it got me curious enough to actually test it. I loaded up an old hawkin barrel with a full charge of Pyrodex, no primer and set the barrel off to the side (in a safe place) and left it to absorb all the moisture it could, *for a full year*, then took it out and test fired it. It fired with no disernable lag or delay.

I also ran water proofing tests on that barrel fully submerged for 10 minutes in water, and it fired perfectly (that is a different story though, after discussion about inlines having an advantage over sidelocks in wet weather).

Everyone says "I read once..." but as far as I know, I'm the only one to test it. There is a good chance in other areas with higher humidity in the air like back east or the Pac North, there might be more of a difference but out here in the dry desert of Utah it didnt matter.

-DallanC


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

I think leaving any powder to the open atmosphere will take a toll on it. One of the traditional ingredients of black powder is charcoal. Charcoal likes to absorb.

If you take care of your powder, i.e. cool, sealed, and protected, I'm thinking the average person would not see enough of a difference to worry about buying a new pound every year.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

All of this being said, maybe a guy ought to go out and buy a bunch of cans of it because the price is about to go up, again. Black powder at Smith and Edwards $23 right now.


----------



## 2fishon (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks for the replies everyone. I think I'll do as suggested and shoot the new stuff and the old stuff and see if there is a difference.


----------

